# new table saw question.



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello to All,

Got a new portable table saw for Christmas. I did a fair amt of research and bought a skillsaw SPT99-12. I thought that this make was the lower end, but review of 4.7 & 4.8 were pretty good. a video review of the saw is at the end.

In the maintenance manual, it talks about changing the oil in the motor. Never had a saw where you changed the manual. It states to change out the oil in the first 10 hrs, then every 50 hrs thereof. I am familiar w doing the same thing in new autos, but is this applicable in table saws.

Last ques, it talks about adjusting the table insert around the blade. there's 4 screws for adjusting the insert: 2 in front and 2 in back. it stated to slightly lower the 2 screws in the front and slightly raise the 2 in back so the insert will be lower in front and higher in back. I'm thinking why not just keep them both level? Is it bc the weight of the piece being cut first hits the front and could possible raise the back end of the insert? 

Considering all the models I reviewed, this portable table saw seems pretty nice and it's real sturdy too. I just assembled it and will use next week.

Thanks, tstex


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I have no idea about the oil but I can see why the throat plate may be a concern of the company from a safety standpoint. 

If the throat plate is a smidgen ( that's a distance ya know ) higher in front than the table it can become a catch point. The same with the rear being a smidgen lower than the table.

The company has no liability in this matter when adjusted to their specifications.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That saw is a worm drive. That means there is a gear box. That is probably the oil that needs to be changed. Most saws are an arbor with bearings or direct drive off the motor and no gear box or oil.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Senior, thanks Joe.

Yeah, the attys have every set of instructions w so many warnings it's ridiculous. I'll probably recess the table insert 1/64" or what ever I can get under a metal T-Sq.

Joe, that makes sense. They tout the Worm-Drive as a much greater torque driven motor. Always having owned a sealed direct drive, I'll see who this one fairs to my other direct drive tools and I'll post back. I really like the Biesenmeyer type fence and the flip-over support making 12-30.5" cuts. The stand seems pretty strong too...I've never had a portable table saw, so I will let you guys know if you wish.

Thanks again, tstex


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a couple worm drive circular saws and love them. I've never changed the oil in either of them and one of them has hundreds if not thousands of hours on it. ...then again I've never read the manual so maybe I'm destroying it!
For the table saw, the most important thing in setting it up is to make sure that the fence and blade are exactly parallel and the throat plate is perfectly flush.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have had machine that had small worm drive gear motors in them.They had grease in the worm drive not oil. But these were small motors like 1/10 or less HP.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I bought a used worm drive saw about 30 yrs ago and while I thought about researching and changing the oil - I never have. While it hasn't looked new in a long time, it still works just as great as the day I bought it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It would be interesting what the manual recommends for oil. I'm sure it isn't 80-90 as was in my 48 Ford coupe.:smile:
The throat plate - I prefer it to have fore and aft ends/edges of the plate to have a slight radius with no sharp edge on the aft table opening and set flush with the table top.

Enjoy your new saw. 

I have all 8 fingers and 2 thumbs without any nicks and push shoes galore to accent the decor of my 2 old table saws. Push shoe heel stock repair strips not pictured.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

joed said:


> I have had machine that had small worm drive gear motors in them.They had grease in the worm drive not oil. But these were small motors like 1/10 or less HP.


Thanks Joe - this is a 5000 rpm motor, and it provides instructions on how to drain the oil and the oil replacement type...


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> It would be interesting what the manual recommends for oil. I'm sure it isn't 80-90 as was in my 48 Ford coupe.:smile:
> The throat plate - I prefer it to have fore and aft ends/edges of the plate to have a slight radius with no sharp edge on the aft table opening and set flush with the table top.
> 
> Enjoy your new saw.
> ...


that's a nice set of inserts senior...nice !!

Re the type of oil, it says to use Skil's 80111 worm drive oil [of course, what OEM does not want you to use their sauce]? 

I cannot find the spec's on this oil anywhere, but it's $5 for 8oz..that pretty pricey Not sure how to find the spec's..here's a link to the product from HD:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Skil-8-oz-Tube-Worm-Drive-Saw-Oil-80111/100183039


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Also goggle

GRR-RIPPER 3D Pushblock for Table Saws

After trying different push sticks over the years I really love this thing.
Only problem is it price is twice as much as it should be. But it is still worth it.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

At the $580.00 price tag on that saw, i'd be changing the oil as they suggest, to keep the saw in warranty if nothing else.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Guys...

Canary, paid $499 drive out, and they also tossed in a $119 circular saw too as a promo...not a bad deal...


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

I'll say, you made out like a bandit.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

The adjustment screws for the throat plate are pretty common, have them on most table saws I’ve used. Front a tad lower than the table, back level, no worries. Ron


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Ron.

After I fire her up later in the week, I'll post back and let you know how she does. I'm going to first add some additional insulation to a place in the attic where I will then put some plywood over the ceiling joists. This is going to be a storage area for really light things like empty suitcases and wives seasonal knick knacks...nothing real heavy..


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

tstex said:


> Thanks Ron.
> 
> After I fire her up later in the week, I'll post back and let you know how she does. I'm going to first add some additional insulation to a place in the attic where I will then put some plywood over the ceiling joists. This is going to be a storage area for really light things *like empty suitcases and wives seasonal knick knacks...nothing real heavy.*.


Yep... We've all said that....at first...:wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

tstex said:


> Thanks Guys...
> 
> Canary, paid $499 drive out, and they also tossed in a $119 circular saw too as a promo...not a bad deal...


One of the first projects I would do is make a saw guide for the new promo circular saw. I have three. 1 for 8 ft. plywood sheets, a 4 ft. for across plywood sheets and a shorty for 2x4's through 2x12's when my miter saw isn't handy.

These pictured aren't mine. Mine look well used made from those scrap pieces I can't throw away.


----------

